# End User Experience : Fuduntu 2013.1 (Punny name but a serious distro!)



## Theodre (Mar 23, 2013)

*fuduntu.org/images/logo.png

*INTRODUCTION :*

Fuduntu is derived from fedora and is later forked. As the similarity in the name suggests, it uses packages from fedora and ubuntu!! It uses Gnome 2 Desktop environment which is a good news for a lot of GNOME fans!! It is shipped with the Chromium as the default browser. Some of the other useful softwares bundled are Thunderbird, Libreoffice, GIMP, VLC, Adobe flash (licensed), Fluendo MP3 Codec (licensed) and Dropbox  This (according to my knowledge) is the second distro to have steam working on it officially after UBUNTU!!


*MY EXPERIENCE :*

I am an starter in the linux area. I started linux as the primary OS in my laptop just 2 months ago!! I have used Ubuntu 9.10, Linux Mint 6, Fedora 16 before but as a secondary option!! My Samsung notebook had a hardisk crash as a result i lost my Ubuntu 12.10 Gnome remix edition and Windows 7 and my precios data too. After i got ma laptop back after replacing the HDD it was a time to experiment. And since i bumped into the fuduntu in the time when my laptop was given for service, i downloaded it from ma dads lappy and tried the Distro in the Live mode, and i have to say i loved it in the first glance itself  And when i tried it on my laptop when i got it, my sound card was automatically recognised and it also detected my Nvidia Graphic card and offered to download the drivers which was pleasing. Then i started using it, it is suppose to be designed for more battery backup and desktop experience and as suggested i installed bumblebee (for getting my laptop to work on my onboard GPU instead of nvidia) and i got a battery backup of  approx 4 to 5 hours. And lots of surfing and reading and music gave me 2-3Hrs of battery backup which was pleasing. And the distro also comes with the cairo dock which i found very useful for quick lauch and shortcuts etc... And after some updates the linux seems to be working more than ok and much more stable!! But i lost the support of Bumblebee after the updates for some reason and hence got battery backup of 1hr and 40 mins only... I didn't bother to reinstall it. And hence i found fuduntu a very useful and pleasing distro to use.


*ADVANTAGES :*

> Pleasing to the eye with Gnome 2 classic.
> Steam support for the tux gamer.
> Cairo dock which i found very useful.
> More battery back up.
> Desktop focused design which is also optimised for notebooks.
> Good performance overall.
> Licensed adobe flash.
> Bundled with fluendo MP3 codec which is licensed.
> VLC media player for the best entertainment and multimedia purpose.
> Netflix availability (it doesn't matter to indians i suppsoe  )

*DISADVANTAGES :*

> No good welcome screen but an old and boring gnome 2 welcome screen.
> There is no fuduntu software centre but an ordinary software add/remove of Gnome 2.
> Bugs about the brightness which has to be decresed manually from the setting rather than use the shortcut key. (This was solved after an update but not Out of the box).
> Old desktop environment (This is good and bad  ) which should be changed to XFCE or Cinnamon! (According to me)
> No Desktop Environment Options with only one which is GNOME 2.


*ABOUT FUDUNTU ACOORDING TO IT'S WEBSITE :*

Fuduntu is a lighthearted and fun Linux distribution! Our goal is to provide an aesthetically pleasing user experience with up-to-date applications making Fuduntu a great fit for your desktop, laptop, or netbook.
Our platform includes a classic desktop experience using GNOME 2, and we provide many software packages important to our users such as Netflix and Steam which are available for installation from our software repository.
Laptop and Netbook users will be pleased to know that Fuduntu is optimized for on the go computing and provides tools to help achieve maximum battery life when untethered. You may realize improved battery life of 30% or more over other Linux distributions.
Another great benefit is that Fuduntu is a rolling release distribution. After installing from our quarterly release media, you don't have to worry about reinstalling again in a few months to benefit from the latest software available.


*CONCLUSION :*

My opinion is that you should definitely try this distro as it have the potential to the best if given time. The disro is only just above two years of age and i think we can expect a much more stable and cool release which is filled with more awesome features if given time. And when i installed linux mint 14 Cinnamon edition yesterday, i thought it was a mistake as it is relly boring and now i miss my fuduntu!!  Am planning to install it on my desktop after getting it repaired. And you should too install it and you will all love it once you use it.

*RATING 3.5/5*

Fuduntu website

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THE MULTIBOOTING WONT WORK IN THE FUDUNTU 2013.1 BECAUSE OF SOME BUG AND IT CAN CAUSE HDD FAILURE TOO!!  AFAIK*


----------



## lakeport (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds good.. Ubuntu is the only linux distro i have ever tried.. the first one i tried was 11.10 and i was pretty impressed by it.. but then i lost that disk and downloaded 12.04 LTS.. and i must say it has been the worst computing experience i've ever had in my life.. My USB modem Reliance Netconnect which worked perfectly in 11.10 doesn't work in 12.04 and it is the only means i hav of connecting to the internet.. Also 12.04 is badly broken for me.. I have weird display problems.. resolution keeps changing automatically.. sometimes the screen shifts out of the monitor frame..  One day i had 12 or 13 consecutive crashes .. every application i ran.. crashed without any reason.. Compiz, nautilus, gedit, even the report crash utility crashed..  

i then purged compiz from my PC and went back to using the the Unity 2D interface.. that fixed a lot of stuff.. but since there was no internet connectivity.. i couldn't download anything, and since ubuntu doesn't ship with media codecs.. i couldn't play any of my music or videos.. i dunno why these guys don't ship with vlc installed.

So basically after installing ubuntu i had a PC taht couldn't connect to the internet, couldn't play my music, my videos.. and kept crashing every 5 minutes.. So i went to back to using Windows.. old faithfull.. now everything works fine.. although i must add that i miss the 5 second boot time and 2 second shut down time that ubuntu had..


----------



## Theodre (Mar 24, 2013)

lakeport said:


> Sounds good.. Ubuntu is the only linux distro i have ever tried.. the first one i tried was 11.10 and i was pretty impressed by it.. but then i lost that disk and downloaded 12.04 LTS.. and i must say it has been the worst computing experience i've ever had in my life.. My USB modem Reliance Netconnect which worked perfectly in 11.10 doesn't work in 12.04 and it is the only means i hav of connecting to the internet.. Also 12.04 is badly broken for me.. I have weird display problems.. resolution keeps changing automatically.. sometimes the screen shifts out of the monitor frame..  One day i had 12 or 13 consecutive crashes .. every application i ran.. crashed without any reason.. Compiz, nautilus, gedit, even the report crash utility crashed..
> 
> i then purged compiz from my PC and went back to using the the Unity 2D interface.. that fixed a lot of stuff.. but since there was no internet connectivity.. i couldn't download anything, and since ubuntu doesn't ship with media codecs.. i couldn't play any of my music or videos.. i dunno why these guys don't ship with vlc installed.
> 
> So basically after installing ubuntu i had a PC taht couldn't connect to the internet, couldn't play my music, my videos.. and kept crashing every 5 minutes.. So i went to back to using Windows.. old faithfull.. now everything works fine.. although i must add that i miss the 5 second boot time and 2 second shut down time that ubuntu had..




Then i think you should try this one after downloading it from some other means, maybe any friend or DiGiT itself!! Maybe request it in the DVD  You can once again start loving what an Open Source software delivers 

And if not wait for the Ubuntu 13.04 tomorrow (i think)  And Gnome Ubuntu edition too  Ubuntu GNOME Edition Which is sadly shipped with Gnome 3.6 instead of 3.8


----------



## lakeport (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah thats what i'm gonna do most probably.. is fuduntu rpm based or deb based? i don't wanna die in RPM dependency hell..


----------



## Theodre (Mar 26, 2013)

lakeport said:


> yeah thats what i'm gonna do most probably.. is fuduntu rpm based or deb based? i don't wanna die in RPM dependency hell..



It's is derived from Fedora and later forked, which means it's RPM based!! But really i didn't find find it so difficult mate!! Don't just give up on the word RPM!! It really is good in my point of you!!  Just give it a try!! Everybody never like's the same thing, Everybody never hates the same thing, But somebody will always likes something that many likes  *JUST GIVE IT A TRY FRIEND! I OBVIOUSLY LIKE IT MORE THAN THE BORING LINUX MINT!!(strictly my opinion)*

Or else go for the Ubuntu Gnome remix edition for a month and then install ubuntu 13.04 or Gnome ubuntu 13.04  It's upto you


----------



## sling-shot (May 24, 2013)

Please note that Fuduntu seems to have been discontinued at present.


----------



## Theodre (May 26, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> Please note that Fuduntu seems to have been discontinued at present.



I was just gonna post a thread on the news  Thanks for it anyways...


----------

